# The Haunted Garden 2011



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Well hello there haunters. I just joined today. This year will be my 3rd year doing my yard haunt. Here are pics from last year. I have 8 Exhibits total in my haunt. It is on 1/4 acre lot in Silver Spring MD, nestled under enormous oak trees, with a big gully, a wooded trail, foggy pond and much more. We get a couple thousand through the holiday. We are open for 5 nights total if the weather allows.  We plan to have all of the exhibits back this year but with some changes and one all new PumpkinHead and The Scarecrow Exhibit.


































Lots more pics at my website. Love it here already. Haunters for Life!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Some more:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Why thank you Dr. Maniaco!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

cool! how do you do the ghost in the tree/ hologram looking thing?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

silentskream said:


> cool! how do you do the ghost in the tree/ hologram looking thing?


That is a flying crank ghost from Ghost Builders. The picture was a 20 second exposure i believe.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

oooh i thought it was a projection of some sort. very neat!


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!
Awesome pics! my fave is the fcg as well, and i looooove your lighting. the bubbling pond looks creepy too.
the font on the garden sign ROCKS!!! can i steal/use it too? 

HAUNTERS4LIFE....peace yo. ROFL looove it. that's should be our forum's motto! it's cool!
dar.
<3


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really Great Job on the Crank Ghost! Welcome! I think your really going to like it here. You already seem to be fitting in here quite nicely! Also was wondering, is that a boiling pool of . . . whatever?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL Darcula! Someone on you tube said that to me recently, i loved it!
The font for the sign is called Zombie Holocaust and is actually here along with a ton of amazing Halloween fonts: http://www.sinisterfonts.com/

Troll Wizard thanks so much! The pool of water is a small pond on the property that i add dry ice to through the evening.

I use Par 38s mostly for the lighting, well except on the FCG, i used a 400 watt long-throw UV flood called a WILDFIRE FX.

I have a huge "Making of" post all about it at my blog. Has all the details and how i made the signs, set it all up, etc etc.

That is here if you are interested! http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2011/11/making-of-haunted-garden.html

This site is great. How could it not be? Haunters are my favorite people


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Terrific! I love the colors.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW Rania - just looked through your blog. You have some great props and sounds like you put on a fabulous show. Heck wish I had even a third of your budget though! LOL


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Johnny and Headless. 

I am lucky to have a sponsor. I am quite spoiled! Half the collection i had over time from decorating nightclubs, but the lighting, special effects and well, location i get from them. It is a match made in heaven. Except when all the drama from the neighborhood gets out of hand!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Haunted Garden looks great. I really like the look of the long exposure on the FCG.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Loved your website. Very creative. You did a great job maximizing the surroundings of your property (boat, pond, etc.). What fun it must be for you to put this on for the TOT's/neighborhood. I can tell you put a lot into it. I got a kick out of the "decibel" department. What the heck is that? The sound police? HA! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! everything looks fantastic! Love your lighting and the foggy pond.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! Great work!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Mystic Manor yes it was a department from the county out there taking sound decibel readings. We passed because we have sound effects localized in each area as opposed to really loud sound overall. The noise from the cars in the city went over the legal sound limit anyway. But our haunt draws all the attention of every county inspector in the land because we have some neighbors that try and shut us down every year. They called the fire department for a complaint of FOG. LOL We had so much fog, the whole neighborhood was cloaked in it. Made for a very creepy Halloween! They should have thanked us! Luckily the fire department loved everything and even did a walk through.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just went through the entire post, and your haunt is MASSIVE. I wish I could see it in person! It really sucks about the whole county deal and rules they are trying to make. Bitter neighbors are the worst! It looks like the Fire Department had a good time though!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

hehe they did! They liked it a lot! So did the police department lol


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

wow


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love love love it! Nice job on everything! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive! I specially like the pond and think your lighting is great.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your haunt is brilliant and I really like your site as well!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Amazing setup! You have great natural trees that add such a great back drop


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Love it all but especially the small pond and crank ghost. Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i think it all looks amazing....you are sooo talented rania....thanks for posting!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys! Means a lot!


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely impressive!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A very artistic haunt indeed. The ghost looks way cool. You mentioned that you were expecting a couple of thousand visitors, OMG. My neighborhood is literally dead, and we will be expecting maybe 20 tots + parental units.

On the bright side, by raising the bar this year on my decorations maybe I can bring some life to the undead in my subdivision. :devil:


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------

